# Garten-Tipps (kurz und knapp)



## Phiobus (21. Sep. 2017)

_Rasen -Lücken ausbessern / Rollrasen -Bausatz:_
Da mir das Gießen (feucht halten) nach Aussähen (Ausbessern) von kleinen Rasenschäden zu aufwendig erschien, nehme ich nun ein altes Behältnis (kaputte Betonwanne) 5 cm Erde rein, ansäen, feucht halten und alle paar Wochen mit der Schere schneiden.
Habe ich nun ein kaputtes Rasenstück, schneide ich mir aus der Wanne ein Passendes und füge es ein...


----------



## troll20 (21. Sep. 2017)

Und warum wartest du nicht einfach bis die Natur das von alleine zuwachsen lässt.


----------



## Phiobus (21. Sep. 2017)

troll net rum... , los gib uns Garten-Tipps.


----------



## Lion (21. Sep. 2017)

Phiobus schrieb:


> _Rasen -Lücken ausbessern / Rollrasen -Bausatz:_
> Da mir das Gießen (feucht halten) nach Aussähen (Ausbessern) von kleinen Rasenschäden zu aufwendig erschien, nehme ich nun ein altes Behältnis (kaputte Betonwanne) 5 cm Erde rein, ansäen, feucht halten und alle paar Wochen mit der Schere schneiden.
> Habe ich nun ein kaputtes Rasenstück, schneide ich mir aus der Wanne ein Passendes und füge es ein...



Tom, was machst Du, wenn das kaputte Stück größer als die Wanne ist?

VG. Leon


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Sep. 2017)

Hei, wer Bambus im Garten hat, is fein raus
Daraus kann man allerhand basteln.
Zb. einen 3m langen Haken, um Algen oder Pflanzenteile aus dem Teich zu ziehen oder heut hab ich die neuen Triebe der Kletterrose "Sympatie"neu angebunden. Dazu mußte ich mir die Ranken nach unten ziehen. So ging das dann ohne Leiter.
Dazu einfach am unteren Ende der Bambusstange ein Stückchen von den Ästen stehen lassen.
VG Monika


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Sep. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> Tom, was machst Du, wenn das kaputte Stück größer als die Wanne ist?
> VG. Leon



Ein neues Beet!


----------



## Phiobus (21. Sep. 2017)

...der Rest wird mit Beton ausgegossen und grün angemalt
ok, ich könnte natürlich den Bottich neu anpflanzen und dann das Stück voll machen. Aber so'n Kübel ist ja einweg... den darf man niemals mehrmals gebrauchen...


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Sep. 2017)

Hei, wenns bei mir Rasen nachzusähen gibt, warte ich auf passendes Wetter und mach es dann. ZB. wenn länger als eine Woche trübes Regenwetter gemeldet ist.
Nach dem Einsähen leg ich ein Dünnes Fleece drauf, damit die Vögel mir nicht die Samen klauen.
Kartoffelraschelsack geht bei kleinen Löchern auch. Wenn der Rasen dann da ist, kommt das Fleece weg und Äste vom Letztjährigen Weihnachtsbaum drauf um den Amseln den Weg zu versperren..die zerhacken mir sonst das Beet...Katzen mögen die weiche Erde auch gerne als Katzenklo...jo, gibt schon einiges, was einen den Spaß vermiesen kann.

Im Mom möchte ich einen letzten Versuch wagen unter unserer Blutpflaume. Dort wächst so gut wie nix. Verdichtet, trocken, hart, schattig.
Aber die Fläche wird gebraucht, dort liegen wir im Sommer gerne im Schatten auf dem Liegestuhl.
Jetzt hab ich im Juli erstmal Gelbsenf gesäht, um die Verdichtungen etwas zu lockern. Der wächst mittlerweile ganz gut. Wenn der Abgefroren ist, kommt erstmal eine dünne Schicht Kompost und Sand drauf und im zeitigen Frühjahr der Grassamen...dann wie oben beschrieben das Fleece.
Wenn das wieder nix wird, kommt ein Unkrautfleece und Rindenmulch hin. Immer dieser ewige Pflegefall...das nervt ein bisschen.
Was ich mir auch vorstellen könnte, wäre entweder ein Holzdeck oder Poligonalplatten auf Unkrautfleece, mit Sand verfugt. Oder doch lieber mit irgendeiner Pflanze, die die Fugen begrünt? Sand ist ja auch wieder sauerei.. Holzdeck will mein Mann nicht. Er findet das rutschig. Und ewig hält das ja auch nicht.
Poligonalplatten sind super, wenn man sie lose verlegt, ist das nichts endgültiges.
VG Monika


----------



## Lion (22. Sep. 2017)

mein Gartentipp für Rasenfreunde:
beim nächsten Kauf unbedingt einen Rasen-Roboter kaufen, der Rasen
sieht an jedem Tag optimal aus und statt selber zu mähen, nutze die Zeit
und genieße die Rasenfläche.

 Léon


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Sep. 2017)

Geht bei uns nicht...wir haben Hanggrundstück, da würde er umkippen und wie ein __ Maikäfer auf dem Rücken strampeln.
Ohne Benzinmäher mit Antrieb geht bei uns nix...
VG Monika


----------



## tosa (22. Sep. 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Geht bei uns nicht...wir haben Hanggrundstück, da würde er umkippen und wie ein __ Maikäfer auf dem Rücken strampeln.
> Ohne Benzinmäher mit Antrieb geht bei uns nix...
> VG Monika



ich denke dann müßtest du einen Steilhang haben. die Husqvarna schaffen enorme Steigungen und fallen nicht um. Zudem ist es fast nicht möglich das Tiere dadurch verletzt werden, vor den Messern ist rundum mindestens eine Überstand von 10cm mit Sensoren.


----------



## Phiobus (22. Sep. 2017)

Ich glaube auch, die Dinger haben ja einen unheimlich niedrigen Schwerpunkt.
Was ist denn bei den Teilen für eine maximale Steigung angegeben? Wobei der limitierende Faktor wohl nicht die Steigung, sondern die Reibung zwischen den Kunststoffrädern und dem Rasen sein wird.
Stellte mir vor wenn das Teil bei Monika umkippt, wie sie es wohl macht den Rasen zu mähen. Hört sich ja fast wirklich nach Steilhang an. Monika, heisst Du Hangmeier mit Nachnahmen, oder hältst Du Bergziegen ? 


Na das kurz und knapp im Titel ging ja mal wieder schön nach hinten los


----------



## tosa (22. Sep. 2017)

45% schaffen die, hier ist ein Video zu sehen. Für die bessere Haftung gibt es besondere Räder mit mehr Trip

http://www.husqvarna.com/de/produkte/maehroboter/


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,


Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Ein neues Beet!


Das ist mal ein Garten-Tipp. Wir haben jetzt Hochbeet Nr. 3 . Vielleicht sollte ich ergänzen, dass da noch vorher ein Teich kommt?
Für technische Tipps wie Bewässerung bin ich auch noch was schuldig. Über das richtige Werkzeug (z. B. zum Heckenschneiden) kann man sich auch unterhalten.
Um zum Garten an sich zurückzukommen: Rasen gehört ohne Frage dazu, doch wichtiger ist das "Drumherum". Ich habe noch nicht den Status eines "Staudenbeetplaners" erreicht, doch auch ohne viel Planung gelingen diese einigermaßen. Ich kann nur empfehlen, welche anzulegen. Man lernt unheimlich viel über Pflanzen, und nicht nur über diese. Natur beobachten macht Spaß, und ist so einfach, wenn es im eigenen Garten ist... .


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Sep. 2017)

Hei, was soll hier ein Mähroboter anfangen...
Und das ist nicht die einzige Stelle, die schmal und steil is...
VG Monika


----------



## lollo (23. Sep. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> Zudem ist es fast nicht möglich das Tiere dadurch verletzt werden,



Hallo,

na ja, unzählige Berichte sagen da aber was anderes. Hier ein Beispiel


----------



## tosa (23. Sep. 2017)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na ja, unzählige Berichte sagen da aber was anderes. Hier ein Beispiel



den Bericht kenne ich, habe auf meinem Grundstück Igel, Marder, Dachs, Ringelnattern und Blindschleichen. Bisher habe ich in 6 Jahren nicht ein verletztes oder totes Tier gefunden. Meine Nachbarn drumherum haben die auch im Einsatz ohne Feststellungen. Ich wüßte auch nicht wie das passieren soll, denn die Messer sitzen unterhalb des Movers und sind von einem 10cm darüber ragenden Gehäuse versehen, jedes Teil des Gehäuses ist mit einem Anstosssensor versehen der ihn sofort stoppen läßt. Zudem sind sie zwar sehr leise, aber immer noch leicht für den Menschen hörbar, somit dürfte jedes Tier mit besserem Hörvermögen den ohne Probleme wahrnehmen. Von daher denke ich mir bei manchen Berichten auch sehr gerne meinen Teil....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Sep. 2017)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, macht das jeweilige Gerät den Unterschied, da gibt es für Tiere gefährliche und ungefährliche. Ich finde die Idee mit dem Mähroboter ja auch verführerisch – aber ich glaube, bis mein Garten so weit wäre, das so ein Ding da problemlos herumfuhrwerken kann, das dürfte noch ewig dauern. Aber davon abgesehen mähe ich auch ganz gerne selber, ich finde das ganz meditativ. Und mein Gartentipp lautet außerdem: Rasenfläche verringern! Ich halte es für einen weit verbreiteten Irrglauben, dass Rasen eine pflegeleichte Art von Garten wäre. Bei mir zumindest ist es so nass im Garten, dass ich große Probleme habe, regelmäßig zu mähen. Außerdem gibt es unzählige Winkel und Ecken, wo mich das Hantieren mit dem recht schweren Mäher jedes Mal gehörig nervt. Und der Maulwurf hält offensichtlich auch nix vom Rasen … 

Mein Kurz&knapp-Gartentipp lautet deswegen: einfach die Rasenflächen reduzieren, Ecken und Winkel mähfreundlich ausgestalten und die freigewordenen Stellen dann mit Bodendeckern und pflegeleichten Pflanzen gestalten. Alles, was ich in meinem Garten verändere, ist darauf angelegt, den Pflegeaufwand langfristig zu verringern. Was – und das ist mir sehr wichtig – nicht dazu führen soll, dass der Garten weniger schön aussieht, ganz im Gegenteil!


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Sep. 2017)

Hei, das ist ein sehr guter Tip...
Wir werden alle nicht jünger und ich frage mich heute schon, wer das alles später irgendwann mal machen soll.
Ich mach das gerne und wollte einen größeren Garten, als das übliche Fleckchen hinterm Reihenhaus.
Deswegen bin ich dabei, jeden Handgriff auf Seniorentauglichkeit zu überprüfen.
Ich sehe wie unsere Eltern langsam Probleme bekommen und da wurde das teilweise auch versäumt.
Dieses Jahr hätte ich anrücken sollen, zum Thujahecke schneiden. Nee danke, ich kann es ihnen eh nicht recht machen.
150€ haben sie für einen Gärtner hingelegt und was macht meine Mutter? Sie rennt mit der Schere rum und schneidet nach
Und ich finde Thujahecken einfach nur zum
Sie wollen sogar noch 6m damit bepflanzen, weil es ja soooo pflegeleicht ist. tz tz tz
Dann lieber einen fest installierten Sichtschutz...(damit die Kompostecke dort vor Nachbars Blicken geschützt ist)..der Nachbar kann sich ja auch was hinpflanzen, wenn er das nicht sehen will..zumal der auf der andern Seite des Zauns, das gleiche hat...

Wo gerne und viel Wurzel Unkräuter hochkommen, verlege ich für 1-2 Jahre Schwerlastmüllsäcke und Decke mit Schreddermaterial ab. Dann ist darunter alles kaputt und es kann neu bepflanzt werden. Besonders bei Giersch und Quecke funktioniert das tadellos...und falls jetzt wieder einer mit erhobenem Zeigefinger droht...ich hab auch Ecken im Garten, wo sich das austoben darf..aber nicht gerade neben meiner Sitzecke...
__ Molche finden die Folien übrigens super...sonst würden sie nicht immer darunter liegen...
Bevor ich was schweres draufleg, guck ich immer erst drunter...die stellen sich tot...vondaher hilft scheuchen nix

VG Monika


----------



## Skadi (23. Sep. 2017)

> Und der Maulwurf hält offensichtlich auch nix vom Rasen …



Wir hatten früher auch Probleme mit Maulwurfshügeln im Rasen ... seit dem wir vor ein Paar Jahren __ Kaiserkronen gepflanzt haben ... keine mehr da .


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2017)

Skadi schrieb:


> Wir hatten früher auch Probleme mit Maulwurfshügeln im Rasen ... seit dem wir vor ein Paar Jahren __ Kaiserkronen gepflanzt haben ... keine mehr da .


Skadi, da glaube ich nicht dran, daß es an den Kaiserkronen liegt. die sind dem Maulwurf eigentlich vollkommen egal. Der kümmert sich nur um sein Fleischfutter. 
Meine Kaiserkronen wurden alle ein Opfer der Wühlmäuse, die man ja angeblich damit vertreiben kann . 
Meine wußten das wohl nicht.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Sep. 2017)

Monika, Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen! 

Skadi: Sag bloß, __ Kaiserkronen vertreiben Maulwürfe? Das habe ich noch nie gehört. Interessant! Wobei – eigentlich gibt es bei mir genug Ecken im Garten, wo der Maulwurf sehr gerne buddeln dürfte. Maulwürfe brauchen ja schließlich auch ein Zuhause – aber ausgerechnet da, wo es eher suboptimal aussieht, tauchen die Hügel immer wieder auf. Naja, ich nehme es einfach mal hin. Bei den Wühlmäusen, die meinen im letzten Jahr neu gepflasterten Weg vorm Haus bereits wieder zum Einsturz gebracht haben, bin ich nicht ganz so entspannt …


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Sep. 2017)

Wühlmäuse und Maulwürfe haben wir zur Zeit nicht, aber dafür Heerscharen von Spitzmäusen.
Die Schlingel fressen mir immer meine Petersilie ab...Diesjahr wollte ich mal Buchweizen für Tee anbauen...wer hat sie bis zum Stumpf abgefressen..und meinen Dill gleich dazu? Hab dann daneben einen Buttermilchbecher eingegraben und welcher kleine Blindfuchs hockte am nächsten Tag drin? Na wer wohl?
Im Gewächshaus gehen sie auchschonwieder mit einer Seelenruhe spazieren...Die haben sich einfach unterm Fundament durchgegraben.
Unter meiner __ Kaiserkrone hatten sie auchmal ein Loch...ich hab gedacht, ich seh nicht recht und hab Lebendfallen gestellt...
Aber bis jetzt hab ich noch nie was anderes als Spitzmäuse drin gehabt. Das ist absolut sinnfrei, weil eigentlich freu ich mich ja über die Süßen...
Sie helfen mir bei der Bekämpfung allerhand Aliens..trotzem möchte wenigstens einen Teil meiner Petersilie selber essen. Hat jemand eine Idee?
Bei uns ist auch Huntavirusgebiet. Im Sommer stand in der Zeitung in einem Artikel darüber, das angeblich auch Spitzmäuse träger sein können...
Das fand ich dann nicht so doll...Die sind bei uns echt überall...sogar in der Garage, wenn wir nicht aufpassen...
VG Monika


----------



## Phiobus (23. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Monika, schon mal über ein Hochbeet nachgedacht ?... muss man natürlich auch von untern absichern...


----------



## Anja W. (23. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Monika,

dass Spitzmäuse so viel Grünzeug fressen, habe ich noch nie gehört. Eigentlich sind das Insekten- und Fleischfesser.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spitzmäuse

Bei mir erwische ich sie nur mal am Igelfutter, wo sie sich die wenigen Mehlwürmer raussuchen und lautstark zerknacken. Die Petersilie und alles andere lassen sie völlig in Ruhe.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Christine (23. Sep. 2017)

Ähm - ich kenne Spitzmäuse auch nur als Fleischfresser. Wenn da mal nicht jemand anderes Deine Kräuter erntet.
Dafür hab ich neulich eine kleine Salatschnecke aus einer Paprika geholt.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (23. Sep. 2017)

Zum Glück haben wir 2 Katzen die sich den ganzen Tag über die Mäuse hermachen, ob die auch einen Maulwurf erwischen können?
Wünschen würde ich es mir, den wir haben reichlich.
Von Hecken sind wir auch weg, macht nur Arbeit.

LG
Sven


----------



## Christine (23. Sep. 2017)

Ich sags noch mal: Spitzmäuse sind KEINE Mäuse sondern Nützlinge!


----------



## samorai (23. Sep. 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> ob die auch einen Maulwurf erwischen können


Ja, sie können. TASTSINN UND HÖHRSINN lassen es zu.
Unser alter Betriebskater konnte es.
Er sass immer vor den Luftlöcher und hat so manche Wühlmaus, -Ratte und auch Maulwurf geschlagen.
Es kommt immer auf das Jagtverhalten an und ob sie es gelernt haben.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Sep. 2017)

@Monika: Da Petersilie den Boden wohl ziemlich auslaugt (zumindest soll man, so weit ich weiß, Petersilie nicht in zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Jahren an die gleiche Stelle pflanzen), säe ich sie immer in einem großen Tontopf aus, den ich dann ein Stück weit ins Beet eingrabe. Wenn man den Topf weit genug herausstehen lässt, dürften die Mäuse nicht hineinkommen, oder? Weder von oben noch von unten …


----------



## Anja W. (23. Sep. 2017)

Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich habe neulich eine Brandmaus aus einem leeren Pflanzkübel aus Keramik retten müssen, der ca. 40cm hoch und ziemlich ausladend ist. Ich hatte eine Rose entsorgt und wollte den Topf jetzt zum Herbst neu bepflanzen. Die Maus hatte Glück, dass ich an dem Tag auf der Terrasse war. Rein ist sie gekommen, raus nicht wieder. Ich habe dann schnell einen Ast zum Rausklettern reingelegt.


----------



## Biotopfan (24. Sep. 2017)

Hei, Katzen fressen keine Spitzmäuse...die haben eine Duftdrüse an der Schwanzwurzel, zwecks abschreckung.
Und doch..die knabbern an Petersilie, auch mitten im Winter...ich hab sie dabei erwischt...
Katzen fressen ja auch Gras ;-)
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Sep. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> beim nächsten Kauf unbedingt einen Rasen-Roboter kaufen, der Rasen


Na, ich kenne einen da haben se zwei mal den Robotter geklaut wie er dachte ......später hat er die nach einiger Zeit beim ausmisten im Teich gefunden. Er versteht nicht wie die da rein gefunden haben, immer so nach einem halben Jahr problemlosen Betrieb. Da muss es einen speziellen Winkel gegeben haben, bei dem der Rasen-Robotter es in den Teich geschafft hat.


----------



## tosa (24. Sep. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Na, ich kenne einen da haben se zwei mal den Robotter geklaut wie er dachte ......später hat er die nach einiger Zeit beim ausmisten im Teich gefunden. Er versteht nicht wie die da rein gefunden haben, immer so nach einem halben Jahr problemlosen Betrieb. Da muss es einen speziellen Winkel gegeben haben, bei dem der Rasen-Robotter es in den Teich geschafft hat.



klassischer Installationsfehler


----------



## Phiobus (24. Sep. 2017)

Dafür war aber die __ Wasserpest immer schön zurück geschnitten...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Sep. 2017)

Und die Fischstäbchen servierfertig vorportioniert …


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Okt. 2017)

Im Mom ist Garten aufräumen angesagt.
Komposter schon voll?
Einfach ein großes Loch graben und den Gartenabfall dort rein, das sackt mehrmals zusammen und kann immer weiterbefüllt werden.
Kleiner Garten kleines Loch, großer Garten, großes Loch...
Nächstes Jahr dann Blumen oder Gemüse draufpflanzen 
(Kann man auch den Sommer über mit samentragendem Unkraut machen. Komischerweise kommt das nichtmehr...
Wurzelunkräuter kommen in einen umgedrehten Rindenmulchsack, so das er außen schwarz ist und wird immermal im Hochsommer in die pralle Sonne gelegt, zum Durchkochen...Das wird ganzschön heiß, wenden nicht vergessen, damit die Hinterseite auch heiß wird...)
Oder Hügelbeete anlegen.
Bei uns fällt immer unglaublich viel Grünzeug an, da wir aber knochenharten Lehmboden haben, verlässt quasi nix das Gründstück.
Da wird jeder Futzel gebraucht.
Herbstlaub von unserer großen __ Kastanie wird zum Mulchen unter den Büschen verwendent.
  
Das is bei weitem nicht alles, sondern das was in einer Nacht nach dem ersten Frost runtergekommen ist.
Laubsauger is nicht...ich nehm den Besen, damit bin ich mind. genausoschnell, emissionsärmer und tierfreundlicher ;-)
Wie haltet ihr das?
Einen Teil packe ich in Schwerlastmüllsäcke und stell die um meine Regenwasserfässer als warme Verpackung gegen Frost.
Noch Styrodurplatten von oben und eine Plane drüber und gut is...
Das hat die letzten 3 Jahre soweit geholfen, das ich sie nicht ablassen mußte. Ich brauch die für meinen Fischkeller und Zimmerpflanzen.
Strauchschnitt wird ebenfalls behalten und in geschredderter Form zum Kompost auflockern oder Staudenbeete abdecken benutzt.
Ich glaub ich war schon 3 Jahre nichtmehr auf dem Bauhof. So wird auch mein Auto nicht dreckig 
Die winzige Biotonne wird bei uns gewogen, das wäre ein teurer Spaß...
Grünschnitt Abholung im Oktober ist viel zu früh und bei uns würde der große Hof wochenlang 2m hoch mit Grünzeug volliegen, bis die das holen...Und bis dahin bin icih längst nicht fertig..jeden Tag ein bisschen.
Bin mal gespannt, wer das alles macht, wenn ich mal ausfalle...Tja, die Geister die ich rief...ich wollte immer einen großen Garten...und liebe Gartenarbeit über alles...
Jetzt hab ich ihn und hoffe ich kann den noch lange machen...Wenn ich sehe, wie beschwerlich es bei unseren Eltern mittlerweile wird...das gibt einem schon zu denken.
Die sind ja auch nur ca. 25-40 Jahre älter. Manche Leute machen ja auch schon bedeutend früher schlapp...
Heute habe ich bei meiner 95jährigen Schwiegermutter störende HImbeerausläufer entfernt, nächste Woche räume ich ihren Gemüsegarten auf.
Einpflanzen, sähen, ernten und gießen kann sie noch. Mit Aufräumen im Herbst ist sie überfordert.

Wie macht ihr das im Herbst?
Hat noch wer einen Tip für mich?
VG Monika


----------



## Skadi (3. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Monika,
eine kurze Zwischenfrage ... habt ihr dieses Jahr Kastanien am Baum?
Wir haben auch ein stattliches Exemplar und in den über 20 Jahren seit dem ich hier wohne, habe ich das noch nicht erlebt, das der Baum keine Früchte, sprich Kastanien, trägt. Unsere Vermutung ist, das der Frost Ende April, es waren ca. -5 Grad, schuld ist.

Schönes Restsonntag


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Okt. 2017)

Hei, bei uns sind Kastanien dran..ich leg die vom Hof immer vorne hin für die Kinder.
Die nehmen sie gerne mit.
Wir haben eine rotblühende __ Kastanie, 
  
die hat sowieso nur sehr wenige Kastanien und keine Stacheln auf den Fruchthüllen.
Sonst hätte ich die nicht bekommen...weil auch unsere Autos manchmal darunter parken. 
Es kann auch daran liegen, das wir im Rhein/Maingebiet sind. Hier ist es nicht so sehr kalt.
Aber wenn ich mir es recht überlege...die Walnussbäume waren komplett zurückgefroren.
Warscheinlich hatte unsere nur Glück. Es müssen ja auch Bienen und Hummeln __ fliegen, sonst is auch nix mit Kastanien...
VG Monika


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Okt. 2017)

Hier oben in Nordfriesland sind die Kastanienbäume in diesem Jahr voller Früchte. Bei mir stehen einige ums Grundstück herum und die Kastanien fallen alle in meinen Garten. Zum Glück sammeln die Kindern hier im Dorf sehr eifrig – beim Jäger gibt es nämlich einen Euro für zwei Kilo Kastanien. Ich habe alle Kinder eingeladen, die Kastanien aus meinem Garten zu holen – sofern sie dabei die Hühner nicht entkommen lassen. Der große Vorteil für mich: Ich muss nächsten Sommer keine Kastanienschössling aus dem Boden buddeln.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (4. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Katrin, 
wenn ich die Bilder von deinem Teich sehe und Lese wie du über deinen Garten Schreibst hätte ich gerne Lust mir diesem mal an zu schauen.
Zum Glück gibt es bei uns keinen Kastanien Baum aber sehr viele __ Eichen.
Leider sind diese Blätter fast unverwüstlich da hilft meistens nur verbrennen.

LG
SVen


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Okt. 2017)

Huhu...da mein einer Thermokomposter jetzt voll ist und der andere frei zum befüllen, hab ich mir heute einen preiswerten Kompostbeschleuniger selbst gebastelt

0,5 kg Zucker 
8 l lauwarmes Wasser
1 Würfel Hefe
in einer Gieskanne auflösen und drüberbrausen.
Der Komposthaufen darf sich zwar bis Feb/März Zeit lassen, aber es schadet trotzdem nix, die Bakterien nochmal ein bisschen anzuheizen.
Hab das Rezept nicht mehr gewußt und Kompost und Hefe gegoogelt, da kam unter anderm dashier:
http://www.wurmwelten.de/wp/kompostbeschleuniger-selber-machen/
Find ich sehr nett gemacht
VG Monika


----------



## Phiobus (5. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Monika,

bei 8L Wasser musst Du bei dieser Jahreszeit allerdings ein wenig aufpassen. Wenn der Kompost zu feucht wird schimmelt er und ist nur noch Müll.
Im Sommer wären selbst 8 Liter sehr viel Flüssigkeit für so ne kleine 300 Liter Box.
Die richtige Feuchtigkeit bestimmt man glaube ich, indem man den teilzersetzten Inhalt in der Hand drückt. Es muss zusammenpappen, darf aber keine Flüssigkeit austreten.

LG Tom


----------



## lollo (5. Okt. 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> hab ich mir heute einen preiswerten Kompostbeschleuniger selbst gebastelt


Hallo,

wenn ich den CO2 Bioreaktor an meinem Aquarium wechsel, wird der immer im Komposter entleert.


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Okt. 2017)

Hei...meine Komposter haben je 600 Liter und über 8 Liter Wasser lacht der Begünstigte sich nur kaputt ;-)
Was zuviel is läuft nach unten durch...keine Angst, ich mach das schon paar Jahre ;-)
Hier bin ich jetzt seit 20 Jahren die Kompostfee
Da kommt auch nicht nur Rasenschnitt rein. Das wird immer abwechselnd mit allerhand anderem zerkleinertem Gestrüpp/Staudenschnitt/Gehäckseltem aufgesetzt.
Wenn ich da nicht ab und zu gieße, ist es furztrocken, weil das die Tage nach der Rasenmähaktion kräftig durchkocht. Wenns zu trocken is, geht auch nix.
Das darf nicht stinken und muß in kürzester Zeit (halbes Jahr), schönen lockeren, krümeligen Kompost (Gärtnergold) ergeben...
da bin ich hinterher wie der Teufel auf die arme Seele.
3 Nachbarn haben da in etwa 5m Abstand ihre Terassen. Die würden mir was anderes erzählen, wenns stinkt.
Meinem Mann wär das wurscht...der würde auch den ganzen Rasenschnitt auf einmal reindonnern...boa, das geht überhaupt nicht.
Speckige, ewig nach Gülle stinkende Schichten gäbe das.

EM>Effektive Microorganismen geht auch gut..aber is mir zu teuer. Tochter hat mal an einem Jugend forschtprojekt über Bokashi und EM teilgenommen.
Die Reste haben wir dann auf dem Komposter verwerten dürfen...das ging ratsfats...
https://www.emiko.de/was-ist-em/
Gibts übrigens auch für Aquarien und Teiche...
* defekter Link entfernt *

VG Monika
Sorry, Kompost und Verwertung von Gartenmaterial is mir im Mom besonders ein Anliegen. Ich denk mir halt immer, Leute mit Teich haben auch Gärten und müssen ihr Grünzeug auch verwursten...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Okt. 2017)

Wo Du das gerade schreibst – könnte man eigentlich auch Schlamm aus dem Teich auf den Kompost geben? Also nicht in rauen Massen, aber ab und zu mal eine Schippe untermischen? Hilft das? Oder schadet das eher? *grübel*


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Okt. 2017)

Hier, lies mal...Roland Lück, der Autor ist Diplombiologe und kommt aus der Fischzucht...
http://crustahunter.com/die-verwendung-von-bakterienstartern/
Hab mir das ehrlichgesagt vorhin auch überlegt...
Ich würd bei meinen 1000 Litern aber höchstens 100ml in Wasser aufschlämmen, absetzen lassen und die Brühe in den Teich gießen...
VG Monika


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Okt. 2017)

In den Teich? Ich wollte es eigentlich anders herum machen: Teichschlamm auf den Kompost, nicht Kompost in den Teich.


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Okt. 2017)

Haha, der war gut
Klar..geht beides...oder den Teichschlamm gleich an die Blumen gießen...
Spart man sich einen Weg...
VG Monika


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Okt. 2017)

Ach das ist ja auch eine coole Idee – Schlamm gleich an die Bäume kippen. Die stehen ohnehin dichter am Teich als der Kompost. Hach, ich liebe diesen Thread!


----------



## Skadi (5. Okt. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auch zwei Thermokomposter. Den noch übriggebliebenen  Kompost vom letzten Jahr habe ich im Gewächshaus verteilt. 
Somit war ein Behälter leer und ich habe mein Sammelsurium von diesem Jahr einmal auf den Kopf gestellt ... sprich in den leer gewordenen gefüllt ... es waren Unmengen an Kompostwürmer am arbeiten . Der kann jetzt bis nächstes Frühjahr ruhen und das Sammeln kann von vorne beginnen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (6. Okt. 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> http://www.wurmwelten.de/wp/kompostbeschleuniger-selber-machen/
> Find ich sehr nett gemacht
> VG Monika



Finde ich auch. Ich hab nämlich ein ähnliches Luxus"problem" durch die Teichrenovierung: die 700l-Kompostmiete leergeräumt (fertige Komposterde verteilt, bzw. in Säcke abgefüllt, den halbverdauten Rest unter dem __ Holunder angehäuft und die Kompostmiete randvoll mit Teichschlamm, oder vielmehr ein kalter Schlammhund: immer eine Schicht Schlamm, eine Schicht Grünschnitt, eine Schicht Schlamm usw. Ein kleiner Beschleuniger würde nichts schaden, weil ein großer Teil des Grünschnitts Rückschnitt aus dem Teich ist, __ Seggen und Sumpfiris, also sehr harte Blätter. Den dazugehörigen Wurzelfilz hab ich dem gemeindeeigenen Häckselplatz spendiert (Anlieferung für Ortsansässige kostenlos), weil ich den Seggen- und __ Minzen nicht übern Weg traue. Brauch ich nicht auf dem kompletten Grundstück.

@Kathrinvdm  mit dem Teichschlamm direkt ins Beet musst du ein bisschen aufpassen, oder vielmehr kommt's darauf an, ob das eher lockerer Mulm oder feste "Pampe" ist.  Grundsätzlich neigt das Zeug dazu, vor allen wenn es warm und trocken ist, sich betonartig zu verhalten und sich sehr langsam aufzulösen. Aber jetzt im Herbst lässt sich das gut mit Laub oder Grünschnitt mischen und als Langzeitdünger mulchen.
Nur meine ca. 700 l waren zuviel für meinen kleinen Garten und werden kompostiert für gefräßiges Gemüse. Die Verwandschaft, die Tomaten und Co. in Kübeln auf Dach- und Terrassengärten hält wird mir einiges vom Kompost abnehmen.


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Okt. 2017)

Hei, zum Glück hab ich schon bald nachdem unser Garten nach dem Hausbau anfing Material abzuwerfen einen Leisehäcksler zum Geburtstag bekommen.
Eins meiner liebsten Spielsachen Gräser (Chinaschilf Reiherfeder und Lampenputzer) müssen da immer erst durch, bevor sie auf den Komposter bzw. unter die Erdbeeren dürfen.
Der macht dann so handliche 3-5cm lange Stückchen draus. Früher hatte ich das mal so in den Komposter gekloppt...das wollte und wollte nicht verrotten und hat mir die ganze Zeitplanung zerschossen. Jetzt mach ich das jeden Frühling, etwa im März, wenn man noch in voller Montur arbeiten kann und die letzten Fröste vorbei sind. Damit bin ich ungefähr 3 Std. beschäftigt, also mit abschneiden und in den Häcksler stopfen.
Mit langen Rosenhandschuhen und einem Nickituch vor der __ Nase. Der Staub geht auf die Lunge und es juckt fürchterlich. Im T-shirt arbeiten geht garnicht, dann sind die Arme total zerkratzt. Aber zum Erdbeeren mulchen und zum Kompost auflockern is das Zeug unschlagbar. Das gibt etwa 3 weiße Futtersäcke voll. Die stehen dann bis zu ihrem Einsatz neben dem Komposter und werden im Mai mit Rasenschnitt und dem Staudenschnitt von der Natursteinmauer aufgesetzt. Klappt prima
Ich glaube ich hätte das an Deiner Stelle zum Hügelbeet aufsetzen genommen (faulheit siegt), wenn es sehr viel ist. Dann muß man das nicht zerkleinern und kriegt viel Masse unter und es blockiert nicht den Komposter
Den Schlamm grad obendrauf.

Ja stimmt...auch Filterschlamm aus den Aquarien dichtet zb. in Kübeln die Erde so ab, das sie kein Wasser mehr aufnimmt. Paar Regenwürmer lockern das wieder auf. Komisch, oder?
VG Monika


----------



## Wetterleuchten (6. Okt. 2017)

Das Hügelbeet wäre in meinem Fall nur vordergründig faul gewesen, weil ich dafür erst Platz hätte schaffen müssen und die Teichbaustelle selbst ist ja schon knapp daran, mir rein zeitlich übern Kopf zu wachsen. Da gab's nur Hopp (Häckselplatz) oder Topp ( of the Kompost).

Aber grundsätzlich ist das ein weiterer kurzknackiger Gartentipp: schwer verdaulicher Rückschnitt als Unterlage in Hügel- und Hochbeeten. Und ein (schneckensicheres) Hochbeet soll ja schon noch her. Und Teichpflanzen wachsen ja wieder nach. Die __ Iris hab ich fast komplett aufgehoben und die __ Seggen werd ich eh net los.


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Okt. 2017)

Jo, dadurch das ich einen kleinen Gemüsegarten hab, is dafür im Frühling und Herbst immer ein Beet frei. Einfach 20 bis 40cm tief auschachten und los gehts...
https://www.google.de/search?q=Hügelbeet+anlegen&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwilzLXZ793WAhVCMBoKHUgYA1gQ_AUICigB&biw=1229&bih=587
(In einem Hügelbeet hatte ich eine flache Erlenwurzel entsorgt, die ging mit meinen Mitteln nicht zu entsorgen. erst lag sie einen Sommer im Weg rum und war entsprechend tot...dann kam die ganz unten rein. Der Salat ist darauf super gewachsen..nur zwischen durchgabeln mit der Grabgabel ging nicht so gut Aber für die meisten Gemüse reicht 25-30cm Erde darüber.)

Im Hügelbeet wird man dann in der vorletzten Schicht schön viel Kompost los...Zucchini lieben frische Hügelbeete
Irgendwas is aber auch immer zuviel...dann kann man sich vor Zucchini nicht retten
Das Rezept, wo man am meisten loskriegt, ist, als Antipasti auf dem Blech/Grill mit 1cm dicken Scheiben auflegen, Salz,Pfeffer, Kräuter der Provence drauf, backen und dann auf einem Teller mit Knoblauchöl und Balsamicoessig anrichten...da könnt ich mich reinlegen...hmmmmm
VG Monika


----------



## Wetterleuchten (7. Okt. 2017)

Klingt gut. Oder einfach roh in den Salat oder über gekochte Nudeln geraspelt. Geht auch mit den kleinen gelben Patisson Kürbissen. Wenn man Zucchini erst mal hat ... ich darf ja immer an der Zucchini-Schwemme aus Sohnemanns Garten "mitleiden". Mit Hot Zucchini Salsa krieg ich das ganz gut in den Griff, weil das Zeug im Glas eingekocht gut haltbar ist und in (fast) jede Sauce, Curry, Linsengericht usw. passt und auch von Zucchiniverächtern gegessen wird.
Ich glaube, wir brauchen einen Rezepte-thread für die hassgeliebte Kürbisfamilie.


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Okt. 2017)

Ohja..mach mal auf und poste bitte gleich das Rezept von der Zucchinisalsa Zucchinizeit is zwar fast vorbei, aber da kann man ja Jahrelang dran arbeiten..möglichst mit Foddos...
Ich hatte diesjahr zum erstenmal Italienische Herkuleskeulen, weil ich Sichtschutz brauchte boanee, was die wuchern...das is nimmer schön...
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00W6SLYHW...507369938&sr=1-1&keywords=Lagenaria+siceraria
Eine der Keulen wurde bis jetzt 120cm lang Klein mit 5x25cm kann man sie essen und sie schmecken ähnlich neutral wie Zucchini und Co.
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/2385071377875080/Sizilianische-Herkules-Pfanne.html
Ich weiß garnicht, wohin mit den Früchten..die sind sogar zu groß zum decorieren
Also wer garkeinen Grünen Daumen hat und Sichtschutz brauch, oder sich einfach mal über überschwengliches Wachstum freuen will, dem kann ich die wärmstens ans Herz legen...
Nächstes Jahr nehm ich mal welche in Flaschenform, aus denen man besser Vogelhäuschen basteln kann...sowas
* defekter Link entfernt *
https://www.google.de/search?q=Kale...n97WAhXSzRoKHTKMDncQ_AUICygC&biw=1229&bih=587
Hoffe das mit den Links is ok? Die machen das immer so schön anschaulich
VG Monika


----------



## Ls650tine (7. Okt. 2017)

Hi zusammen,
waren vorhin auf dem Grünschnitt-Platz. Ich freue mich immer, wenn wieder ein paar Leute mit Grab- und Mistgabeln in der Hand unsere Art von Abladen bestaunen.
Wir legen eine Plane in den Hänger, Grünschnitt drauf, Plane oben drüber schlagen und mit einem Abdecknetz sichern. 
So schnell wie die Plane vom Hänger gezogen ist (Ok, man sollte dazu schon zu zweit sein) und der Grünschnitt entsorgt ist - keine 2 Minuten  und ab wieder heim. 
Ach und meistens müssen wir den Hänger nicht mal reinigen.

LG, Tine


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Okt. 2017)

Wohl dem, der einen Hänger hat
Super Idee
VG Monika


----------



## Christine (7. Okt. 2017)

Funktioniert auch mit dem Kofferraum, wenn die Ladekante nicht zu hoch ist. Aber zu zweit sollte man sein.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (7. Okt. 2017)

Guuute Tipps! Wir bekommen in vier Wochen einen Traktoranhänger für unseren Grünabfall geliehen – bei uns in der Gemeinde ist einmal im Monat »Schietloch« angesagt, da darf man die Gartenschnittabfälle kostenfrei anliefern. Und da bei uns gerade Bäume und Sträucher geschnitten wurden, haben wir mehr als reichlich Zeugs. Mal sehen, ob ich irgendwo so eine große Plane herbekomme …


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Okt. 2017)

Hei, ein unheimlich liebevolles Video übers Gärtnern...
Es geht auch um Hügelbeete...




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuiYLqJGFKU_

VG Monika


----------

